# SOLVED external usb mass storage devices not recognized

## imesg

i have an android phone and a BMW Navigator IV (garmin zumo 660) each of which have and internal usb mass storage device and an external usb mass storage device (micro sd card). 

When I plug either into my gentoo laptop the internal device is recognized however the external devices are not.

Anyone have any insight on this problem?

On my windows laptop both mass storage devices are recognized.

Thanks,

GeneLast edited by imesg on Mon Apr 09, 2012 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

imesg,

In your kernel, you probably need 

```
[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

USB storage devices typically expose multiple volumes as different SCSI Logical Units on the same device.

Without that kernel option, you only get logical unit 0.

----------

## imesg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> imesg,
> 
> In your kernel, you probably need 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks Neddy. This has confounded for a while and all I had to do was ask.

----------

## FastTurtle

That might fix a minor buggaboo of mine 

I didn't have that checked for some reason

----------

